# Roland PC600



## Anotyad (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a chance to purchase a Roland PC600 Color Camm. However, I don't know how old it is or what use it has had. I did telephone Roland for advice on obtaining spares for this machine in case I ever need them. Roland advised that all parts are still available except the actual printing head. 

Does anyone know if it is a very likely possibilty that a print head on these machines would be susceptible to failure? The price is approx. $1200 USD. Is this a good price? I want to buy a cutter, but I am trying to avoid buying a new and cheap chinese import. There's loads of them here in UK, but if I can't get a decent known brand I may just risk it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I've seen then go for less, but have seen them go more too. I will tell you ,I have been checking and these machines are very hard on printheads. ..... JB


----------



## Anotyad (Jul 16, 2008)

OK. Thank you for that COEDS. I think I'll give that one a miss then. I'll probably go for the Foison (Looks like the PC Cut by NEW CREATION) as seen in a previous post on here. One other alternative I am considering is this one I saw on Ebay:
721 JOYCUT USB VINYL CUTTER PLOTTER FLEXI & SIGNLAB OK on eBay, also, Vinyl Cutters, Printing Graphic Arts, Business, Office Industrial (end time 17-Jul-08 22:22:59 BST)

Anyone have opinions on this please?


----------

